# My 7 year old's first bear!!!!!!!!!!



## jonkeltay (Oct 31, 2010)

My son got his first bear this past Saturday (10/30) in Gilmer county.  He shot is with my 308 at about 70 yards.  Needless to say I have a happy little dude in the house. It will go between 200 and 250 lbs.  Had a beautiful coat, little man is wanting him a bear skin rug.  I think we'll get him one.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Oct 31, 2010)

awesome! congrats to the lucky hunter


----------



## Wetzel (Oct 31, 2010)

Amazing.

Good job.

Let's see some rug pictures.


----------



## ranger374 (Oct 31, 2010)

Cool!!

nice bear....i bet he's hooked now


----------



## javery (Oct 31, 2010)

That's awesome!There's not many 7yr olds can claim that.


----------



## Rem 742 (Nov 1, 2010)

Congrats. Hope your boy has another 70 or 80...Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----, make it 90 years of hunting!


----------



## Dana Young (Nov 1, 2010)

Good Job He is now in the ranks of hunters that many a grown man has not enter into yet, my grandso killed his first when he was 4. tell him congratson his acheivement. I hope he gets one every year from now on. that rug will be expensive some where around $1000
but worth it for that young man.


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 1, 2010)

Congrats to the young hunter! Very nice bear!


----------



## Puckerdup (Nov 1, 2010)

Wow, thats great! Beautiful bear! I know your proud of the little shaver! Congratulations to both of you!


----------



## turkeys101 (Nov 1, 2010)

congrats young hunter,keep up the good work!


----------



## deermaster13 (Nov 2, 2010)

Congrats to the young man


----------



## johnweaver (Nov 3, 2010)

GOOD JOB!!!!   A bear like that is a  once in a life time event, you got to celebrate!!!!


----------



## bowbuck (Nov 4, 2010)

Congrats to the young man and that is a sweet little ruger too.


----------



## pnome (Nov 5, 2010)

bowbuck said:


> Congrats to the young man and that is a sweet little ruger too.



x2

Congrats and nice rifle!


----------



## Rev.432 (Nov 5, 2010)

congrats, nice bear.


----------



## jonkeltay (Nov 17, 2010)

*Thanks*

I want to thank all you guys for the comments.  It has really helped my son to realize what he accomplished at such an early age.  My only problem is how do you top this on our future hunts.  Thanks again to everyone for their comments.


----------



## okie32541 (Nov 28, 2010)

way to go buddy, good job


----------



## Joe r (Dec 24, 2010)

Cool!!!
Good for the little man!


----------



## bigdaddyrabbit77 (Dec 27, 2010)

i wish i could get one!!!!! thats awsome!!!!


----------



## Mr.MainFrame10 (Feb 4, 2011)

That's a pig of a bear. Congrats to the little guy!


----------



## carp3nt3r (Feb 5, 2011)

bet he never forgets that one.


----------



## jeremy1217 (Feb 7, 2011)

thats pretty cool congrats


----------



## Cottontail (Feb 7, 2011)

Congrats !! thats a big un.


----------



## IrishSniper (Feb 19, 2011)

"Killed him a bear, when he was only 7."


----------



## weekender (Mar 3, 2011)

congrats to both of you, great shot young man!


----------



## ts602 (Mar 21, 2011)

was the bear killed in ga? I'm jealous,its a whopper


----------



## wecklish (Mar 21, 2011)

very nice.


----------

